# need help getting started



## Zdawsey414

i am just getting into bowfishing and would like to know some stuff on how to tune the bow. is it anything like tuning a deer bow? i live in Florida so i am probably going to shoot a lot of mullet, any suggestions on what kind of tip and draw weight. thanks


----------



## weasle414

It's just like tuning a deer bow, so if you know how to do all that you'll be good. To get started, I'd use a cheap arrow with a tip that works, but isn't top of the line. Standard white fiberglass shaft and a muzzy tip will be perfect. Do you have a bow and a reel or are you still in the market? Also, how much money do you want to spend?


----------



## Zdawsey414

i just ordered the ams retriever pro kit. so i got the reel 2 arrows and tips and the ams wave rest. i have an old pse bow that i am going to convert.


----------



## weasle414

Then you should be all set and ready to go. Just find a place to shoot them and a place to dispose of them and go stick some fish and have fun!


----------



## Zdawsey414

i got another question. can you use a release?


----------



## carp_killer

you can but its a pain


----------



## rednek

i use mine. i cant shoot with fingers. to me it takes a little more effort but saves my fingers. if your use to a release shoot with it.


----------



## weasle414

You can use a release, but quick shots aren't gonna happen. Tim (rednek) knows just how quick I can be on the draw compared to him when he's using the release. :lol: IMO it's not worth it. Just shoot fingers for a month and you'll have callises the size of Texas on your fingers and you won't even notice a difference between drawn and relaxed.


----------



## BlazinArrow

No Gloves or Bowfingers work well for finger shooting. No complaints here.


----------



## carpkillergf

I second that, I started using No-Gloves and I highly recommend them. My fingers are painless after a long weekend of shooting. :sniper:


----------



## roughfishfever22

I say do what ever you are most comfortable with, whether that be fingers or a release. I have shot a release since the first summer I started shooting a bow which was about 10 years ago and now to even think of shooting a bow without one is hard to imagine for me. I would say that if you have a release loop on your bow string and a good release you can be pretty quick. Of course shooting fingers is the fastest method but not as cool. Just Kidding :lol:


----------



## weasle414

On my recurve I have poor-mans finger savers. Electrical tape!


----------



## muzzy25

im just gettin started and im going to vermont @ the end of the month to bow fish n i need to practice. do you have t have a liscence to bowfish in north carolina?


----------

